# The very first Knitting done



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok please don't laugh, this is the first stitches of knitting that I 
have ever done in my life, and decided to make Cosmo something
simple since I was just practicing the knit and purl stitch.



















Can you tell he wasn't too happy to be posing for me? It could also be because
I just woke him up to put it on him, hee hee.



Great I can see it all ready I am gonna be decked out in all this yarn 
material stuff....is this because I was trying to chew the yarn while you
were working on it???? And what is up with the purple? My masculanity
has been severly offended here---Cosmo


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, good job!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Great job, it looks cute and Cosmo will wear it with pride because his mommy made it for him


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Ok Cosmo you know you look great in that coat that your mom knit for you and you have to remember that "tough guys wear pink" (and sometimes purple too) at least that is what my one of my skin kids has written on his black T-shirt


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

It's amazing what you can do when you put your mind to it and you have a cute little maltese to knit for







the first project I ever knitted was also for my first puppy I knitted her a sweater for winter. No pattern or anything. Don't ask me how I did it. but it turned out great Just like yours.
It looks wonderfull. Great job. !!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I think you did a great job. I applaud you for even trying. I love the purple!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Those stitches look pretty good to me.......knitting is fairly easy, good knitting requires some talent and skill and it looks to me like you have both.

It looks kinda like a cape on Cosmo.............PURPLEMAN! Brings joy and love to the saddest soul! Able to leap onto laps at a single bound! 

Cosmo is such a doll-baby.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Hee Hee thanks. Last night when I was showing my husband I also put it on
him a little different put the strap around his chest instead of around his
belly it looked exactly like a vampire's cape on him except that it's purple
instead of black. I will try to get a picture of it a little later and post it hee hee.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

hee hee


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

I love it its cute







wish i could do row after row after row but i cant i can only do one long one







. Good job.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Very cute, just love the color, great job


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

my hardest problem is figuring out how to comfortably hold the yarn.
I have been doing it the Continental way since I'm left handed but don't
want to worry about having to swith the left for right and so forth in patterns.
The book I have, has two different ways to hold it, and then I found another
way to hold the yarn on line but none of them are working for me, especially
when Purling. Purling is still a very awkward stitch for me.

So all you knitting experts out there feel free to give me some advice
or even pictures of how I can hold the yarn comfortably.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Great job! So cute!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Aww too cute! You did a great job! And the color looks great with his pretty white hair!

Speaking of hair, Cosmo's hair is so cute. He reminds of a newborn baby- how their hair is so fine and soft it won't lay down- or that "just woken up" look.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Great job!!!!!







Wow!!! Hes such a cutie too


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Deanna_@Oct 6 2005, 01:50 PM
> *Aww too cute! You did a great job! And the color looks great with his pretty white hair!
> 
> Speaking of hair, Cosmo's hair is so cute. He reminds of a newborn baby- how their hair is so fine and soft it won't lay down- or that "just woken up" look.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yeah he has that natural windblown hair look 24 - 7. The only time it looks
in place is for like 2 seconds after I am done brushing him. Then it's right 
back to the wild child look.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow you did a great job!







He is just adorable!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

That is amazing! I love it! You did such a great job!

p.s. I dress Toby in a lot of purple because it is the color of royalty!


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

It's cute! You did a good job.
Cosmo is pretty darn cute too.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Well Done!!!! 

Give yourself a pat on the back for having a go & doing such a great job!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Great Job







It looks great, I love it


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 6 2005, 05:00 PM
> *That is amazing!  I love it!  You did such a great job!
> 
> p.s.  I dress Toby in a lot of purple because it is the color of royalty!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=107238*


[/QUOTE]

I knew I used purple for a reason heee heee.

Thanks for the uplifting comments everyone it sure helps
to encourage one to continue learning.


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

Great job!!! Knitting is so hard for me, can't keep it from slipping off the needle. 

Cosmo looks like royalty!!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalfire_@Oct 6 2005, 07:49 AM
> *Ok please don't laugh,  this is the first stitches of knitting that I
> have ever done in my life, and decided to make Cosmo something
> simple since I was just practicing the knit and purl stitch.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Lethal Fire - 

I think it looks lovely...masculine no, but perfect with his coat. 

I noticed just now in his picture that he has a little bell around his neck...and I wanted to let you know that in the year I have been on these site a couple of little ones have either died or had problems because of those bells...they are the perfect size for our little ones to choke. So, please don't take offense, but be very careful.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I love it







And he looks so adorable sitting there waiting to have his picture taken


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

He's adorable! Love the color!


----------



## maltese momma (May 19, 2005)

You did a great job







So cute.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

OK, you've done it. I am a beginning knitter and now I know the perfect inspiration. Thank you so much for an idea for my next project. Your knitting project is so pretty and I love the purple. You deserve a major pat on the back.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Very cute. Love the purple. I do knit but never thought about making Tucker something. Does anyone have other patterns they would like to share. I wonder if there are patterns for coats with legs?

I am also left handed but never found it to be a problem. The longer you knit the easier it becomes.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone I really appreciate it. I looked at Wal-mart this
weekend (we don't have a super Wal-mart unless we go into the big
cities) and there were NO good knitting patterns there. I was also
told by my mother in law that the knit and purl stitch are the only stitches
that there are in knitting.

I was shocked especially since I use to crochet and there is tons of different
stiches when crocheting. My question is: Doesn't it get old doing the 
same two stitches over and over? and how many different designs can you
really do with only 2 stitches?

Teddy and Me, I didn't take any offense at all. Thanks for the heads up,
I will deffinitely keep a close eye on him, I can't wait till he gets big enough
to wear an actuall dog collar instead of a ferret collar.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalfire_@Oct 6 2005, 09:26 AM
> *Hee Hee thanks.  Last night when I was showing my husband I also put it on
> him a little different put the strap around his chest instead of around his
> belly it looked exactly like a vampire's cape on him except that it's purple
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Great Job.








And speaking of black capes, maybe you could make one and he could be a vampire for Halloween, LOL.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

I thought about doing that, knitting it in black and then getting either some
red felt, or satin material and glueing it on the inside part.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Ok, has anybody tried to knit or crochet that fuzzy fur yarn ? I have given up the crochet on that one. I need to see and count when I do crochet. It's a little easier with knitting but beware if a stitch falls down. I started with US 7 needles, knitted about an inch and lost a stitch. Could not get it back up in all that fuzzy thing. So today I bought US 11 needles and am trying again. If I loose another stitch and cannot get it back up everything is going to end up in the garbage or out the window.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

lol I know my sister in law is using that stuff to do scarfs but I don't know
how she does it. I'll stick with my normal yarn for a while.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalfire_@Oct 10 2005, 09:07 AM
> *My question is:  Doesn't it get old doing the
> same two stitches over and over? and how many different designs can you
> really do with only 2 stitches?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108018*


[/QUOTE]

I just got the new Creative Knitting magazine (Nov issue) and on the cover is a cute dog poncho with matching human poncho! I got the stuff to make it last night. I am making Rex's in hunter green with a grey collar. It is knit with the bulky weight chenille yarn and knitted in the honeycomb cable, which looks like a pretty different design from others I have seen. You can check it out on their website and see if it is something you may be interested in. Creative Knitting Magazine


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Oct 10 2005, 06:25 PM
> *Ok, has anybody tried to knit or crochet that fuzzy fur yarn ? I have given up the crochet on that one.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108208*


[/QUOTE]

Are you talking about the fuzzy fur stuff that is think like sewing thread with fuzz? If so, I made a shawl with it, took 5 skeins, anyway it about made my eyeballs bleed it was so hard to work with, I had to go slower than usual to keep from losing or picking up stitches. As far as the eyelash and fun fur, I love those yarns, but had to get comfortable working with plain yarn before I could switch to those types of yarns.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Calling all knitters. I did find the pattern on About.com for small dogs. I made one sweater in the Fuzzy yarn and now making one in the regular 4-ply yarn. Much easier to work with.

Does anyone have any other patterns for small dogs? They are hard to find. 

Even though I knitted for years it's also been years since I have knitted and I'm a bit rusty. 

I'll put some pictures on here IF I can get Tucker to sit still long enough to snap some pic's in his new sweater.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

I have a pattern for small dogs that I got out of a book from the
Library, I am working on it now, it will still be too big for
my 1lb. cosmo but he can grow into it and it is giving me
the practice I need. I will have to type it up here or maybe I will
try to copy it a little later so if this is what you are looking for
stay posted.  

I am having a hard time increasing stiches and still keeping the same
pattern when you are doing 1K 1P, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok I got it scanned, it is 2 pages and here ya go......


















Happy Knitting!!!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Thanks so much. I'll take all the patterns for small dogs you all can send me


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks for posting that lethalfire...it looks easy enough, show us pictures when you get yours made. I have only made the one sweater so far from http://www.redlipstick.net/knit/chihswe.html
Little did I even think...think...think...I didnt think at all....I used a hand wash only, flat dry only yarn, so it isnt that practical! 
Michael's had out a new pattern from lionbrands in the store today. I dont see it on their website yet, it was using "Microspun" and "Funky Fur" yarn. It is pretty cute too! And the model is a Maltese!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Great job!







I like the purple.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok here is my finished product. It is still too big for Cosmo so once
of my daughters lovely stuffed horses is acting as a model.









It is pretty easy. Happy knitting everyone.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh wow that is excellent, good job














I really like the color and the design


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalfire_@Oct 22 2005, 02:54 PM
> *Ok here is my finished product.  It is still too big for Cosmo so once
> of my daughters lovely stuffed horses is acting as a model.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It looks great! How long did it take you?


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

it only took me a couple days, it's a very easy basic pattern.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

OH MY GOSH! Where did you learn to do that? I totally missed this thread. I use to do a lil crocheting but all I was able to do was make scarves. I miss doing it. I forgot how and I dont know where all of my needles went. Awesome job. You need to sell sell sell.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

You need to sell those!!! GREAT job! I really like it.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

WOW!!! Great Job...I'm sure Cosmo will look very handsome in it when he gets big enough to fit it.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Looks great. Looks like we use the same pattern. So easy. Can do one in two evenings watching t.v.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Oct 22 2005, 09:05 PM
> *OH MY GOSH!  Where did you learn to do that?  I totally missed this thread.  I use to do a lil crocheting but all I was able to do was make scarves.  I miss doing it.  I forgot how and I dont know where all of my needles went.  Awesome job.  You need to sell sell sell.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=112399*


[/QUOTE]

I actually taught myself, bought the Knitting teach yourself kit and then
I foud an AWESOME website that has video clips even to where you can
WATCH them show you how to do all the stitches and stuff. I don't know
how to do links yet but it is knittinghelp.com it is a really awesome site for
beginners and advanced alike.

So all you who want to try your hand at knitting, I highly reccomend that website.


Connie
Yep I used the pattern that I posted on here. It was very easy. Now I am finishing a scarf for my oldest daughter and then both girls' hats and scarfs will
be done and then I am moving on to a lapghan pattern that I found and like. Time
to do more projects that will keep me warm in the winter time.


----------

